# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie heads south for Easter special

## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have announced plans to broadcast a special Easter episode of the soap which will include scenes filmed in London.

An hour-long edition due to air next month will see Weatherfield's Sean Tully (Antony Cotton) head to the capital to be reunited with his son Dylan at the Easter holidays.

During his time away from home, Sean is both surprised and thrilled to bump into his ex-boyfriend Marcus Dent, played by Charlie Condou.

Fans will also have the chance to catch up with old Weatherfield residents as Dylan's mum Violet (Jenny Platt) and her boyfriend Jamie (Rupert Hill) both appear in the episode.

Additionally, the special sees Bruno Langley reprise his role as Todd Grimshaw as he returns to Weatherfield to introduce mum Eileen to his new rich boyfriend.

Show bosses have promised that there will be surprises in store as Todd's journey north does not go entirely to plan, while Sean's time in the capital also sparks some unexpected events.

Speaking of the special, a Coronation Street spokesperson said: "It will be a real treat for Corrie viewers to see Sean exploring the sights of London, whilst at the same time Todd returns to Weatherfield to catch up with his mum. 

"Sean is desperate to be a real dad to Dylan so when Violet says he can visit he is thrilled, but when he arrives in the capital he is in for a few surprises.

"Meanwhile, back in Weatherfield, Todd has returned home for Easter - but how does he feel about Coronation Street now he has a rich boyfriend in tow and a glamorous life in London?"

Filming on the episode - due to air on Sunday, April 24 - will begin in London later this month.


DS

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2011), tammyy2j (03-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

The new titles

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2011), Siobhan (03-03-2011), tammyy2j (04-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh Jamie back  :Clap:

----------


## Perdita

> Oh Jamie back


Only for the one episode, but maybe they bring them back for good  in due course

----------


## alan45

FOUR Corrie favourites are set to return to the Street in an Easter reunion.
Violet Wilson, Jamie Baldwin, Marcus Dent and Todd Grimshaw all make comebacks.

Barmaid Violet (Jenny Platt) and Jamie (Rupert Hill) left in 2008 with their baby Dylan.

The tot was fathered using sperm from camp knicker-stitcher Sean Tully, played by Antony Cotton.

When Violet lets him see his son, Sean heads to London.

He bumps into his ex Marcus (Charlie Condou), who also made his exit three years ago, and finds there is still a spark.

The arrival of gay Todd, played by Bruno Langley stuns his mum Eileen. She is shocked when her lad, who departed in 2004, turns up with a rich new man.

A Corrie spokesman said: "It will be a real treat for viewers to see Sean exploring the sights of London.

"When Violet says he can visit he's thrilled, but when he arrives in the capital he's in for a few surprises.

"At the same time Todd returns but how does he feel about Coronation Street now he has a rich boyfriend and glamorous life in London?"

But Todd's visit doesn't go to plan and Sean is left torn over his son when the time comes to say goodbye.

A source for the ITV1 hit said: "Bringing back four characters means lots could go wrong."



(c) The Sun

----------

TaintedLove (04-03-2011)

----------


## lizann

> "It will be a real treat for Corrie viewers to see Sean exploring the sights of London


No it wont

----------


## alan45

Digital Spy's soaps guru, Daniel Kilkelly said on his Twitter that the Easter special will in fact be 30 minutes long not one hour as first reported. The press release originally said it was one hour long but was later edited :Nono:

----------


## walsh2509

Was there not a report of Sean getting married , I hope so, then his partner can take him back to London with him.

----------

alan45 (15-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

He's been sadly missed since he left the cobbles - and these shots show the heartwarming return of Coronation Street's Marcus Dent playing happy families with his former boyfriend Sean Tully.
The scenes were filmed today in Primrose Hill, North London.
As previously reported, the pair will become the soap's first ever gay parents after 35-year-old Antony - who plays Corrie's Sean Tully - bumps into ex Marcus Dent, played by Charlie Condou. 


Happy families: Charlie Condou, left, who plays Marcus Dent, returns to Coronation Street in scenes filmed today in London's Primrose Hill



Pivotal roles: Charlie and onscreen partner Sean Tully, played by Antony Cotton, will play the soap's first ever gay parents

 
Swing me higher! The lovely little lad playing Dylan can't stop laughing on the takes as Charlie and Antony swing him down the street 
The pair will then rekindle their relationship and decide to bring up Sean's long lost son Dylan. 


A source on the show said: 'There's a chance older viewers will be shocked by the storyline, so we will handle things very sensitively.'
Sean became father to his friend Violet Wilson's baby after he donated his sperm, and hospital worker Marcus was Violet's midwife.


Bear necessities: Sean is seen calling at the home of his former friend and mother of his child Violet Wilson to see his three-year-old son Dylan 
But Violet said she didn't want Sean to have an active role in Dylan's life and caused Sean heartbreak when she moved with their son to London.
In the scenes which were shot yesterday in the capital, Sean is seen going to visit Violet and little Dylan, who's now three - where he then bumps into Marcus.
In some shots, Antony is seen with a huge teddy bear ready to give the boy - and in other joyful shots, seen swinging the young lad down the street. 


Between takes: Violet, played by Jenny Platt, left, will also be seen in the episode
Charlie, 38, joined the soap in September 2007, but left a year later in August 2008 when his character split with Sean.  
Since then, he has become a father in real life with his Canadian partner of six years, Dr Cameron Laux. 
They have a beautiful 18-month-old daughter, Georgia Mae.
Charlie's return to Coronation Street meanwhile will be screened over Easter.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1HzlylQvP

----------


## LostVoodoo

how on earth can Violet and Jamie afford to live in Primrose Hill?

----------


## Perdita

> how on earth can Violet and Jamie afford to live in Primrose Hill?


Because filming took place in Primrose Hill, does not mean that Violet and Jamie live there ;o)

----------


## Perdita

Antony Cotton has revealed details of the surprises in store for his Coronation Street character Sean Tully when he visits London in the soap's forthcoming Easter episode.

As announced in March, a special bonus edition of the show due to air at the end of this month will see Sean head to London to spend time with his son Dylan.

In an interview with All About Soap, Cotton confirmed that Sean discovers all is not well between Dylan's mother Violet Wilson (Jenny Platt) and her partner Jamie Baldwin (Rupert Hill) soon after he arrives at their home.

A further twist sees Sean's reunion with ex-boyfriend Marcus Dent (Charlie Condou) take place at Violet's as Marcus is also visiting the couple.

Cotton explained: "Things aren't great between [Violet] and Jamie, and Sean walks into a big old domestic. He heads to the kitchen to see Dylan while they argue and he's stunned to see his ex-boyfriend Marcus feeding Dylan his meal!

"Marcus has kept in touch with Violet and Jamie and visits every now and again. Marcus joins Sean and Dylan for their day doing London tourist stuff. He was very important to Sean and that hasn't changed."

The actor added that Sean later leaves London on a sour note following a row with Violet.

Asked whether it is difficult for Sean to leave Dylan behind, he replied: "Yes, very difficult and all goes a bit wrong at the end. Violet says some quite nasty things to Sean and he's left wondering if he'll ever see Dylan again."

Earlier this year, reports suggested that Sean would soon become a hands-on father at last, raising Dylan in Weatherfield with Marcus.

Corrie's Easter special, which also features a one-off return from Bruno Langley as Todd Grimshaw, airs on Sunday, April 24.

DS

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2011)

----------


## layla

So Todd not coming back to the street. I understood that he and a boyfriend, were coming back to Corrie for a while.

----------


## Perdita

> So Todd not coming back to the street. I understood that he and a boyfriend, were coming back to Corrie for a while.


I think they are coming later in the year

----------

